# Eea1 & eea2



## Jess.L (May 8, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I'm hoping for this to be a central thread for EEA1 and EEA2 questions, especially since I have a few!

I reviewed both application forms yesterday and a few questions came up...

My situation: As I will be studying in the UK for one year, my husband received an EEA Family Permit. The next step is for me to obtain my EEA1 Registration Certificate and for my husband to obtain his EEA2 Residence Card.

- To clarify, can we send both EEA1 and EEA2 forms in the same package? Both forms show the same address except that each specifies to write either EEA1 or EEA2 as part of the address. For example:


> UK Border Agency
> *European Applications EEA1*
> PO Box 306
> Dept 110
> ...


Do the applications go to different departments? Will it be an issue if we send the forms to the address without specifying EEA1/EEA2 or is writing "EEA1 & EEA2" preferable?

- If it is possible to send both applications together, is it sufficient to send one original (plus copies) of each required documents since both applications ask for a lot of the same documentation?

- My husband and I will likely need to request our passports back as we plan on travelling a bit while in the UK. On the forms it says: 


> We generally advise that you should not make any travel plans until we have returned your passport. However if you need your passport because you have to travel urgently and unexpectedly, call 0845 010 5200 and provide the personal and other details listed immediately above.


Is the UKBA strict on sending passports back? i.e. Do they require specific, urgent reasons for the return of our passports? Or can we request them back without much inquiry from the UKBA?

- How long should we wait after mailing our applications before requesting our passports back? This leads me to my next question.

- Where can processing times be found for these applications. I understand that they aim to deal with these applications within 6 months but does anyone know what the more specific wait times are for EEA1 and EEA2?

Thanks in advance Expat team! You're the cream of the crop!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Jess.L said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm hoping for this to be a central thread for EEA1 and EEA2 questions, especially since I have a few!
> 
> ...


Hi,

Again, we sent both of our applications together and wrote EEA1 & EEA2. 



Jess.L said:


> - My husband and I will likely need to request our passports back as we plan on travelling a bit while in the UK. On the forms it says:
> 
> *Is the UKBA strict on sending passports back*? i.e. Do they require specific, urgent reasons for the return of our passports? Or can we request them back without much inquiry from the UKBA?


You must provide them with a logical-important reason. For instance: if you are going to travel, what's the urgency nature of the trip? In my case, I needed to get fingerprinted, and at the Police Station they requested to see the passport where my EEA-FP was stamped on, no my other passport. So I asked UKBA for my passport and enclosed the Attorney's request as evidence.



Jess.L said:


> - How long should we wait after mailing our applications before requesting our passports back? This leads me to my next question.
> 
> - Where can *processing times* be found for these applications. I understand that they aim to deal with these applications *within 6 months* but does anyone know what the more specific wait times are for EEA1 and EEA2?
> 
> Thanks in advance Expat team! You're the cream of the crop!


At least, you should give UKBA plenty of time to do the initial verification. Once that is completed, YOU should receive a Green Certificate along with your original passport and days later, your spouse should receive the COA (Certificate of Application). NORMALLY, straight forward applications are taking 3-4 months. That by itself is very efficient, considering UKBA has up to 6 months to decide on any application; not to approve, but to decide.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## freeminder (Jul 11, 2012)

*certificate of application*



Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Again, we sent both of our applications together and wrote EEA1 & EEA2.
> 
> ...


I submitted my application for residence card 5 weeks ago and i have still not received my COA. My wife is polish and I entered the uk with an eea family permit so i thought this will be straight forward. I need the certificate of application to show employers. I called the european enquiries number several times and it puts me on hold for ages without actually speaking to anyone. Does anyone know a number I can call to check or an email adress I can complain two. Also what are some of the reasons why I could be refused especially that I am already on the family permit. My wife is exercising treaty rights as afull time employed since 2004. I enclosed in my application her wage slips and contract of employment. I also enclosed tenancy agreements both current and previous as proof of us living together,pictures of our wedding and holidays. I even included my tv licence as proof that I am really living at the adress. I entered uk on 10/05/2012 and submitted my application on 07/06/2012. Please help with your answers. I am new on the site and I am really impressed with what goes on here.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

freeminder said:


> I submitted my application for residence card 5 weeks ago and i have still not received my COA. My wife is polish and I entered the uk with an eea family permit so i thought this will be straight forward. *I need the certificate of application to show employers*.


Hi,

While you should show it and your employer is entitle to look at it, COA by itself will not ensure your employment. It could be the case where the Euro Case worker isn't satisfy with your application and might not authorize you to continue working. However, your EEA-FP is good and valid for 6 months. 




freeminder said:


> *I called* the european enquiries number several times and it puts me on hold for ages without actually speaking to anyone. Does anyone know a number I can call to check or an email adress I can complain two. Also what are some of the reasons why I could be refused especially that I am already on the family permit.


Reasons to be refused?...uhm...marriage of convenience, perhaps. 

The reason they put you on hold it's because *you *are a *dependent*, not the sponsor. 




freeminder said:


> My wife is exercising treaty rights as afull time employed since 2004. I enclosed in my application her wage slips and contract of employment. I also enclosed tenancy agreements both current and previous as proof of us living together,pictures of our wedding and holidays. I even included my tv licence as proof that I am really living at the adress. I entered uk on 10/05/2012 and submitted my application on 07/06/2012. Please help with your answers. I am new on the site and I am really impressed with what goes on here.


It seems your application is well documented.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## freeminder (Jul 11, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> While you should show it and your employer is entitle to look at it, COA by itself will not ensure your employment. It could be the case where the Euro Case worker isn't satisfy with your application and might not authorize you to continue working. However, your EEA-FP is good and valid for 6 months. .
> 
> ...


 I thought the COA was meant to be sent immediately they receive your application to acknowledge receipt and it will state whether you are eligible to work or not depending on your circumstances. My family permit is good for 6 months but the home office has got my passport so I cannot show them employers my passport. My marriage is not of convenience, we have been together since 2008. My wife was going through a divorce then. Divorce came through 2011 and we got married this year. When I say the phone puts me on hold I mean no one ever picks up it is the automated voice that does everything.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

freeminder said:


> I thought the COA was meant to be sent immediately they receive your application to acknowledge receipt and it will state whether you are eligible to work or not depending on your circumstances. My family permit is good for 6 months but the home office has got my passport so I cannot show them employers my passport. My marriage is not of convenience, we have been together since 2008. My wife was going through a divorce then. Divorce came through 2011 and we got married this year. When I say the phone puts me on hold I mean no one ever picks up it is the automated voice that does everything.Thanks for your help.


Hi,

You are right, it is meant to be sent immediately, but real world says otherwise. I am not going to give you a lecture, but you should have made a photocopy of your passport bio-page and your EEA-FP. 

You asked for a reason of refusal, and the one I've shared it's the common one.

I know one person that never received the COA, but the RC in 3 months. Hopefully you get yours quick.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## freeminder (Jul 11, 2012)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> You are right, it is meant to be sent immediately, but real world says otherwise. I am not going to give you a lecture, but you should have made a photocopy of your passport bio-page and your EEA-FP.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much for your help. Infact I phoned the ukba today an I have been told my application is being put through some checks (whatever that means)so basically I can only wait and hope


----------



## Evenstar (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Guys,
a couple of EEA2 Questions.
DH is traveling to the czech republic at the end of the month.
It is a 4 month wait for an eea pernit if you do it within the uk. But the british embassy in prague is saying non settlement applications (like eea2) are always completed in a 15 working day timeframe.
Anyone know why the timeframes are so different?
Or is czech bs?
TIA


----------



## freeminder (Jul 11, 2012)

Evenstar said:


> Hi Guys,
> a couple of EEA2 Questions.
> DH is traveling to the czech republic at the end of the month.
> It is a 4 month wait for an eea pernit if you do it within the uk. But the british embassy in prague is saying non settlement applications (like eea2) are always completed in a 15 working day timeframe.
> ...


Yeah this is because the british embassy in prague will only issue a family permit valid for 6 months then you still need to apply for the eea2 residence card when you come to the u.k.


----------

